# Elektronikas forums >  korekts zemējums

## parols

1x gribas noskaidrot kas tad ir korekts zemējums/kā izveidot korektu zemējumu un kā mērīt zemējuma pretestību

pāris lielumi:Maximālā atļautā zemējuma pretestība - 4Ohm (arī karstā vasaras periodā, kad temp. ir +30 jau veselu nedēļu un nav lijis ne pilītes )
Sazemošanas vadiem jābūt ar šķērsgriezumu ne mazākiem kā bāzes barošanas vadam, bet ne mazākam par 1,5 mm2. Sazemojuma pievada (šinas) neizolēta vada minimālais šķērsgriezums ir: varam 4 mm2, bet alumīnija 6 mm2, bet vienalga ne mazākam kā fāzes vada šķērsgriezums. Fāzes un 0 vadu vadītspējai jānodrošina trīskārtīga īsslēguma strāva, salīdzinājumā ar tuvākā kūstošā drošinātāja nominālstrāvu, kurš ieslēgts šai ķēdē.
Sazemošanas vads pie zemošanas pievada (šinas) pievienojams ar aplodētu vītņu savienojumu. Tikai pielodēt sazemošanas vadu nav atļauts.
Par sazemojumu pirmām kārtām jālieto dabīgie sazemojumi, ja to pretestība nepārsniedz 4 omus. Par dabīgiem sazemotājiem uzskatāmi: 
- zemē ierakti cauruļvadi ūdenim (neizmantot degvielu, gāzesvadus), 
- artēzisko aku ārējās caurules, 
- ēku dzelzsbetona un metāliskās konstrukcijas, ja tās saskaras ar zemi, 
- zemē ieraktu kabeļu svina čaulas. Alumīnija kabeļu apvalkus šādiem mērķiem izmantot aizliegts.
Mākslīgos zemējuma kontūrus var izveidot iedzenot zemē elektrodus līdz pastāvīgam grunts ūdens līmenim, pēc tam horizontāli ar metināšanas veidot maģistrāli 0,5 m dziļumā, kuru pēc tam apbērt ar zemi. Elektrodus izgatavo no tērauda (dzelzs) stieņiem ar minimālo diametru 10 mm; ja stienis cinkots, tad tā diametrs pieļaujams 6 mm2. Taisnstūra elektrodu šķērsgriezumam jābūt ne mazākam kā 48 mm2, bet ne plānākam par 4 mm. Ja elektrods tiek izmantots leņķdzelzis, tad tā plaukta biezums nedrīkst būt mazāks par 4 mm2.
Ja sazemojuma maģistrāle atrodas ārpus ēkas sienas (vai staba), tad pievads no turienes gar ēkas sienu (vai stabu), kur tas piestiprināts, no zemes jānosedz: 
- metāliskā caurulē, 
- ar leņķdzelzi 
2,5 m augstumā no zemes virsmas.


lūdzams paturpināt



izmantotā literatūra: http://esd.lv/inner.php?top=110&top2=119&html=rdun.htm

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Par sazemojumu pirmām kārtām jālieto dabīgie sazemojumi, ja to pretestība nepārsniedz 4 omus. Par dabīgiem sazemotājiem uzskatāmi: 
> - zemē ierakti cauruļvadi ūdenim (neizmantot degvielu, gāzesvadus), 
> - artēzisko aku ārējās caurules, 
> - ēku dzelzsbetona un metāliskās konstrukcijas, ja tās saskaras ar zemi, 
> - zemē ieraktu kabeļu svina čaula


  -  šie apgalvojumi ir _bullshit_. Tāds surogātzemējums nav profesionāls darbs. Kārtīgam zemējumam gruntī drebina kaparotus tērauda stieņus (1,5 m katrs), ar misiņa muftēm tos saskrūvē vienu otram galā veselus 4, tā iegūstot 6 m dziļumu. Savieno (tiešām pusmetra dziļumā) ar kapara šīnu - šim nolūkam kalpo bronzas klamburs un kapara skrūve. Stieņu skaits - kamēr sasniegta maksimālā pieļaujamā pretestība (nekādi 4 omi, bet tik, cik vajag). Green/yellow kabeli uz galveno sadali likām 70 sqmm. Iztikām bez lodēšanas; kabeļa pieskrūvējamais uzmaucenis (lug) tiek appresēts seškantē ar 5-tonnīgo hidraulisko presīti. Zemējuma pretestība nedrīkst būt atkarīga no ilgstoša sausuma vai lietus.
Visādas trubas, zemē ierakti "zaporožeci" utml. ir elektriķa Fedjas murgaini sapņi. Pēdējais vēl varētu zibensnovedējam derēt, un arī tad, ja nekā labāka nav.

----------


## Tārps

Otrais komentārs jau nedaudz tuvāk patiesībai. bet tik un tā , viens "buļļasūds" vien ir. 
Paņemiet LEK standartus un izlasiet !!!!

----------


## parols

> Paņemiet LEK standartus un izlasiet !!!!


 lūdzu studijā  ::  gribu šinīs lietās arī izglītoties  :: 
par apalvošanu- man domāt ka tas vajadzīgs, jo CuO2 ir psvadītājs, līdz ar to samazinās saskares laukums, Alvas oksībiem šādas problēmas nav  :: 



> kabeļa pieskrūvējamais uzmaucenis (lug) tiek appresēts seškantē ar 5-tonnīgo hidraulisko presīti.


 tādas nav visai lētas .... aplodee vadu, un taalaak nopietni pieskrūvē, pliks lodējums jau ir krimināla ideja, janu sakarst , un atnāk vaļā ? mans domā, ka zemējumam jāvar izturēt daaaaaudz reiz vairāk.

piem. vietā kur es esu patstāvigais gruntsūdens līmenis ir tikai 0.5m dziļumā  ::

----------


## next

> piem. vietā kur es esu patstāvigais gruntsūdens līmenis ir tikai 0.5m dziļumā


 Tukumaa?
Tur tai grantskalnaa dazhai akai liidz uudenim pat desmit grodus var saskaitiit.
Gribeetu redzeet kaa tur zemeejumu gruntsuudenii iedabuusi.
Veel buutu interesanti palasiit kaa juurmalciemu smiltiis normaalus omus dabuut.
Veel jautraak ja nepilna metra dziljumaa pret dolomiitu atduries.
Nu davai, staastiet savu pieredzi, graamatas paarrakstiit jau visi maak.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nav vis tā, ka par zemējumu jāizmanto nez kadi tur speciāli stieņi, kurus ražo konkrēta firma. Jā, ar tiem stieņem ir viegli strādāt un ja vēl klients maksa, tad protams pofig. Ja zemējumu pats veido saviem spēkiem un ir pieejami citi materiāli, tad tos var izmantot bez problēmām. Tak nebija krievu laikos nekādu kaparotu stieņu, 220V sita pa nagiem tāpat bet parsibas pret zemejumu bija tieši tādas pašas. Ja sētmalē stāv vecas trubas vai leņķadzelži, tad tie būs ne sliktāki kā uberkrutie zemējuma stieņi. Par savienojumiem būtībā ir jāsaprot, kapēc, nevar lodēt, kapēc nevar satīt uz skrutku, u.t.t. Tātad, lodēt nevar, jo pa zemējumu var plūst tik stipra strāva, ka alva var izkust. Vada šķērsgriezumam jābūt resnākam par fāzes vadu, jo var rasties  situācija, ka apakšstracijā nesit ārā 100 un vairāk ampēti drošinātāju(pats esmu tādus brīnumus redzējis) un tievs zemējuma vads vienkārši nodegs. Ja pieejami vēl krievu laiku dzelži, tad nekā labāka un drošāka par metināšanu nav. Sadzen tos "lomokus" zemē, un sametina  savā starpā ar 8-10mm dzelzs drāti. Skrūvēt nedrīkst, jo zemzemes skrūve vienkārši ar laiku norūsēs. Tālāk dzelzs drāti ievadi mājā sausumā un tur galā jau var skrūvēt zaļdzelteno zemējuma vadu bez problēmām. Privātmājāar 16 kvadrātmilimetru vadu būs sen diezgan un nebūs jāpēta pienākošas drāts resnums. Zaļdzeltenam vadam galos var likt kabeļkurpes, bet tad obligāti vajag specializetās štangas ar ko saspiest. Amatieru apstākļos es ieteiktu izmantot speciālas spailes(slinkums meklet bildi internetā), kur vienā galā attiecīga diametra caurums, bet otrā galā ar metāla plāksniti un divām skruvēm piespiež zaļdzelteno vadu. Tālāk zemējuma vadu pieslēdz mājas galvenajai sadalei, kur to savieno ar ienākošās līnijas nullesvadu(obligati). Tālāk pa māju jau velk trīsvadu sistēmu, kad zemejuma zaļdzeltenais vads vairs nekur nav savienots ar nullesvadu. Vārdu sakot visi zaļdzeltenie vadi zvaigznes variantā nonāk centrālajā sadalē. Būtībā viss ir saprotami un visas normas uz zemējumu ir tikai loģiskas. Jā vēl, nu var dziļurbuma trubu izmantot kā zemējumu. Tak tā truba ir viens riktigs lomiks iedzīts zemē  ::  . Vecu, noraktu zapiņu gan kā zemējumunevajag izmantot , bet svina kabeļu apvalks diez vai kādā privātmājā ienak, ja nu vienīgi jūsu māja ir kāds vecs Hitlera bunkurs  ::  . Ūdensvads arī nav piemērots semējumam, jo nav nekādas garantija, ka remonta laikā to nenomaia uz plastmasas trubām. Reāli pie mājas vai nu" laužņi zemē", vai dziļurbums. Viss pārejais neder. 
Te kā amatieru apstākļos izmērīt zemējuma pretestību  http://www.diagnost.ru/Chauvin_Arnoux/G ... stance.htm
Nelietoju anglicismus N un G. Man vecā krievulaiku izglītība un N neitrāle ir nullesvads, bet G ground ir zemējums un neviens man neiestāstīs, ka Latvijā jālieto angļu termini!

----------


## parols

apalvošana līdz pret oksidēšanos, bet tikai tam mērķim būtu ieteicama - apalvot, nevis salodēt tās 2 dažādas lietas manuprāt....
varbūt latviski īsumā kā mērīt to pretestību, kirilicā tik 2 burtus paziistu B un H , tas ar viss
bet liels paldies par info

----------


## Tārps

Taisni kauns klausīties .........
 Sāksim no sākuma :
  1. Zemējuma pretestība - normāli to nosaka pielietojamā jauda. Latvijā 0,4 kV tīklos nosaka 4 un 10 omu pretestības (ir daži izņēmumi- tas dažiem matu skaldītājiem) atkarībā no jaudas. Normālam lietotājam varētu runāt par 10 omiem. To mēra ar speciāliem aparātiem - dažādiem, bet princips viens : no zemējuma vietas vienā virzienā noskaita paredzētos metrus un dzen zemē noteiktu stieni, tad vēl tik pat metrus un otru stieni. Tos visus pievieno aparātam un izdara mērījumus. Aparāti dažādi un tādēļ stieņu izmēri un attālumi dažādi, jāskatās konkrētajam aparātam. Mērījumus vēlams izdarīt vissausākajā periodā, bet citos laikos ievieš korekcijas, u.t.t.. 
Uzskatāms piemērs - iedzenam zemē palielu naglu un pieslēdzam spuldzi no fāzes uz zemējumu. Ja ieskrūvēsim 15 W spuldzi - iespējams, degs spoži. Tad nomainīsim spuldzi pret 200W - iespējams, tikai kvēlos. Secinājums - zemējumam jābūt tādam, lai spētu norīt tos ampērus, tādēļ arī tie mazie omi vajadzīgi, atšķirībā no tā sarūsējošā spaiņa , kura pilnībā pietika vecajiem radio aparātiem .
   Ja Latvenergo ir izdarījis Jūsu tīklos kap remontu pēdējo 10 - 15 gadu laikā, tad 95% gadījumu viņi arī būs ierīkojuši atkārtoto zemējumu tieši pie Jūsu mājas, sadales skapja uzstādīšanas vietā, vai pie pēdējā gaisvadu balsta. Viņus jau arī tagad stingri kontrolē un drāž par katru atkāpi no normas.

   Turpmāk vēl par ierīkošanu (arī kāpu smiltīs) un savienojumiem.

----------


## Didzis

Man pie mājas pienāk moderna gaisvada līnija ar kabeli stabu galos. Tad nu es Tārps  "pižiku apēdīšu", ja tai drātiņai, kura iesprausta blakus pēdejam stabam zemē, ir kaut 20 omu pretestība. Jā, no zibens spērieniem tas atkārtotais zemejums pasargā, bet nu ne jau to var izmantot ka kārtīgu zemējumu. Neviens to nekad nav mērijis un nekad nemerīs. Tieši tāpat ir ar modernajām sadales kastēm, kur tagad pie mājas sētas uzstāda skaititaju. Nu nav tur nekadā nopietna zemējum un kārtīgi norakts spainis dos labāku rezultātu  ::  . Vārdu sakot, nepaļaujaties uz Latvenergo zemējumu pie pēdejā staba, vai sadales skapja. Latvenergo jau nav uzdevums veidot zemējuma kontūru, ka tik klientam strāvu pievada, lampiņa deg un zibens nesasper līniju, a mājas iekšienē pašam klientam jārūpejas lai veļmašīna sievu nenosistu ar strāvu  ::  .
parols, gribi pa lēto, pats saviem spēkiem, izmerīt zemējuma pretestību, būs vien jāapgūst krievu mēle. Gan jau angļu mēlē var atrast, kā pretestību merī, bet tur noteikti ieteiks iepirkt attiecigas firmas mēraparātu, vai vel labāk, par bargu naudu, izsaukt "speciālistus"   ::  .  Rietumu pasaulē  spuldzīti majā drīkst nomainīt tikai sertificēts elektriķis. Pie mums jau arī grib pataisīt tik pat tupu tautu, kura drīz štepseli kontaktā iespraust nepratīs  ::  .

----------


## bbarda

Ja nav slinkums palasīt.2003 word.

----------


## Shark

> Rietumu pasaulē  spuldzīti majā drīkst nomainīt tikai sertificēts elektriķis. Pie mums jau arī grib pataisīt tik pat tupu tautu, kura drīz štepseli kontaktā iespraust nepratīs  .


 Grib gan pataisīt par dumju tautu, jo dumjiem cilvēkiem vieglāk kaut ko notirgot sakot, ka tas ir super duper. Visvairāk mani uzjautrināja no ārzemēm nācis lādētājs kuram štepselim bija uzmaukts aizsargs. Uzraksts virsū vēstīja: "Remove before use".

----------


## Tārps

Tā "drātiņa" pie pēdējā gaisvadu līnijas balsta, vai ievada sadales. saucas "atkārtotais zemējums". Tam ir jābūt 30 omus lielai pretestībai pret zemi, ar nosacījumu, ka uz līnijas ir ne mazāk kā 3 tādi zemējumi. Pie transformatora ir izveidots " zemējuma kontūrs" - tas ir tas stieņu, leņķdzelžu vai cita profila atbilstošu elementu kopums zemē, kas kopumā veido 4 vai 10 omu pretestību, atkarībā no trafa jaudas. Tas ir pārbaudīts (dzīti zemē tik daudz , lai būtu pretestība), izmērīts un izrakstīta pase, pārbaudes mērījumi notiek ne retāk kā reizi 6 gados. Līnijas atkārtotie zemējumi ir atsevišķi ! Tādēļ jau arī ir šī obligātā prasība visus zemējumus pievienot caur skrūvi, jo mēra katru zemējumu atsevišķi ,atvienojot no pārējiem. Arī zibens novadītājiem.
   Tai līnijai, iespējams, katru zemējumu nemēra atsevišķi, bet kopā visai līnijai (bez trafa kontūra). Tātad dabā darbojas paralēli trafa kontūrs un līnijas zemējumi, gadījumam, ja pārtrūkst nulles vads. Tādēļ jau arī visās ievada sadalēs nulli un zemi droši vieno kopā.
   Pilnīgi bezcerīgos apstākļos (piemēram jūrmalas kāpā) , kur nav iespējams normāli dabūt trafa kontūram nepieciešamo pretestību, pēdējā laika rīkojas sekojoši: izurbj it kā dziļu urbumu un tajā ievieto grafīta stieņus (dabūjot it kā no Lattelecom )un tos izmanto par zemēšanas elementu - rezultati esot burvīgi.

----------


## Didzis

Tārps, Tu jau visu pareizi saki. Reāli dzīvē pamēra kopējo linijas zemejuma pretestibu pie transformatora un neviens katru konkrētu stabu nemēra. Tapec jau pie mājas pašam ir jāveido savs zemējuma kontūrs, kušs atbilst visām normām un nevar paļauties uz to drātiņu, kura pie sadales skapja zemē iesprausta. Nekad tak nevar zināt, kad traktorists Vasja, vīra dūšā, ar savu ekskavatoru kabeli raus pušu, bet raus noteikti  ::  .

----------


## Tārps

Ja jau māc tik milzīgas bailes, tad vajag veidot  "pēc Eiropas standarta" trīs pakāpju aizsardzības sistēmu, tikai domāju, ka parastam elektroniķim būs d..... par vieglu. To var atļauties tikai sevišķi pietuvināti cilvēki ar kontiem ārazonā. Tad jau būs pilnīgi droši, pat satelītspiegošanai nagi atlieksies.
    Ja paveiksies noskanēt, ielikšu bildīti tai sistēmai.

----------


## Tārps

To savu gudro bildi neatradu, bet atradu netā  http://www.slo.lv/uploads/SLO.J.Propste ... s.05_06(LV).pdf   . Tur ir daudz  to visu detaļu, bet ir uzzīmēta tā ideālā māja, kurai vēl uzliek skārda jumtu un to arī sazemē. Ir pie beigām arī iekārtas tiem 3 aizsardzības līmeņiem.

    Personīgi es uzskatu, ka pilnīgi pietiek ar to ievada "drātīti" zemē un noplūdes automātu jau aiz skaitītāja, kurš nepieļaus nekādas ievērojamās strāvas noplūdes uz zemi. Nu protams tā zibens pārsprieguma aizsardzība arī ļoti noderēss, bet diezgan padārga, bet ja nu salīdzina ar zaudējumiem no zibens, tad der padomāt.

----------


## Tārps

te laikam būs īstais  www.slo.lv/uploads/SLO.J.Propster.katalogs.05_06(LV).pdf

----------


## moon

atkartotajam zemejumam pie pedeja staba vai araa izliktajam skaititaja stabinam vienigais uzdevums ir potenciala izlidzinashana un lai nosedinatu tos paris voltus pilnigi pietiek ar kadu metru garu eletrodu un tam citas nozimes nav.
pec vecu veciem tehniskajiem noteikumiem zemeshanas darbus var sakt veikt ar 6 kvadrata kaparu un vairumam pivatmaju un dzivoklu ievadi arii nav resnaki par tiem pashiem 6 kvadratiem un ievadautomats nav lielaks par 32 A, tad pat no zemejuma kontura uz ievadsadali var lietot tos pashus 6 kvadratus (neiet runa par nopietnu objektu ievadsadaleem). ara darbiem ieteicamaakais materials ir dzels un ar taa shersgriezumu nav verts taupiit, apalstiepli sakot ar 10 mm diametraa un plakandzelzi sakot 2x30. tievaki materiali vienkarshi daudz reiz aatraak ''nopuus'' un vajadzees visu par jaunu taisiit un kaa Didzis  stastija, vislabaak konturu ir sametnaat, jo specialie materiali neattaisno sevi pec savas cenas privatmaju vajadziibaam. ar baisako pretestibas merishanu privatajiem arii nav ko sevishki aizrauties, ja pret kunturu normali spiid 100W spuldzite ar to pilnigi pietiks, lai butu drosh, ka velasmazshina nesitiis par knagiem.
ta ka zemejuma konturas ir savienots ar ievada nulli nav arii jasatraucas, ka aizsargiekartu nespsees izshaut zemeejums.

veltijums mužigajiem fantazetajiem par parrauto nulli:
aizveriet savas paakstes!
parrauts nulles vads ir avarijas stavoklis un nekas pasaulee nav drosh pret avarijaam, jaa - ir jadara vis iespejamais, lai mazinatu iespejamos kaitejumus no avarijas, bet nevajag seet masu histeriju par to!!

nulles vadu ar zemejumu savienot var kaut  katraa rozetee no taa nebuus ne silts ne auksts, vienigais gadijums kad to nekada gadijumaa negriiks dariit un kapec ir taa muzikaa piebilde ''tikai ievadsadale'' ir ja tiek lietoti nopludnieki. tie nespees normali straadaat, ja nulle nav atdalita no zemejuma.

----------


## kaspich

vai man vieniigajam liekas, ka moon neko nerubii un raksta pilnigas dumibas?

kaada 100w spuldziite?

cilveek, padomaa ar galvu, ja taada Tev ir.
ko dod 6mm2 zemeejuma vads, ja taa pretestiiba ir hvz, cik?
100w spuldze spiidees arii pie Z=20..50ohm, kas noziimee - ja tai veljasmashiinai gadiisies noplude no faazes, caur zemejumu izies paari A, un pilniigi noteikti neizblieziis nekaadu automaatu..

kaapeec rakstu dumumu, ja NEKO nerubii?

----------


## moa

no moon
1.



> ar baisako pretestibas merishanu privatajiem arii nav ko sevishki aizrauties, ja pret kunturu normali spiid 100W spuldzite ar to pilnigi pietiks, lai butu drosh, ka velasmazshina nesitiis par knagiem.


 un 2.



> veltijums mužigajiem fantazetajiem par parrauto nulli:
> aizveriet savas paakstes!
> parrauts nulles vads ir avarijas stavoklis un nekas pasaulee nav drosh pret avarijaam, jaa - ir jadara vis iespejamais, lai mazinatu iespejamos kaitejumus no avarijas, bet nevajag seet masu histeriju par to!!


 Tu saki?
Krietnu laiku atpakaļ bija gadījums:
Pasauca mani palīgā uz līdzīgiem sūdiem. Daudzdzīvokļu mājā kāpņutelpā nebija tā darba nulle(pārrauta jau ievada sadalē).
Instalācijas vecas krievlaiku, uz patērētājiem aiziet pa vienai fāzei un tagad moments kad tās nulles vienkārši viņiem nav.
Izrādijās, ka nebija tā nulle no ievadsadales jau apmēram divas nedēļas, cik sapratu no stāstītā.
Latvenergo darbinieks esot vienam dzīvoklim vilcis trīsfāzu barošanu un cīnijies gar to sadali.
Izmaiņas itkā nejuta iedzīvotāji, vienam tikai datorā upsim displejs rādijis nelielas izmaiņas tīkla spriegumam.
Tagad tas būtiskākais, no kurienes tad tā nulle(pareizāk potenciāls tuvu tai vērtībai) tomēr bija, kā domā?
Bija līdz tam brīdim, kamēr viens no kaimiņiem sadomāja savu ūdens boileri iztīrīt.
Izrāva vīrelis štepseli un kā domā, kas notika pa visu kāpņutelpu?!
Toreiz biju škrobīgs protams ne pa jokam. Noveicās vienkārši, tikai viens dators un pāri spuldzītes kaput.
Bet, ja tam vīrelim būtu sanācis vannā mazgājoties laist ūdeni vai dušoties un pavadiņa(ūdens šlanga metāla zeķē) noceptos.
Boileri licis pseidoelektriķis Feģja un kā jau parasti tādos gadījumos to pašu darba nulli piemetis arī uz zemi boilerim.
Faktiski to nullei tuvu potenciālu nodrošināja tas viņa vads un pavadiņa(arī bez plastmasas atdalošās muftas pie boilera) uz ūdensvada cauruli.
Tur varēja sanākt zini kādi sūdi!
Dzīvokļos daudzi dara paši kā nu prot un ne jau tiem kāds elektrodrošību mācijis.
Tā kā ja tā ūdensvada caurule būtu ar kādiem 30 omiem, pa visiem kāpņutelpas dzīvokļiem tur būtu savdabīga diskogaisma, atkarībā no slogošanas.

----------


## moon

jau divi atsaucaas, nu neiznicinaat juus   ::  

kaspich



> ta ka zemejuma konturas ir savienots ar ievada nulli nav arii jasatraucas, ka aizsargiekartu nespsees izshaut zemeejums.


 sho teikumu protams izlaidaam, lasam tikai to dalu, kuru ir izdevigi lasiit un kopbildi nespejam saskatiit!! uz papira pazimee shemas pa kadiem celiem pludis issleguma strava, tad varbuut kautkas pieleks.

moa

un tu dari tieshi to par ko es tev liku aizverties!
un protams visu viena putra, mans posts vairaak domats ir prieksh privatajiem, jo daudzivoklu ekas pieskaitamas pie nopietnajiem objektiem.
privatais var iedzit paris eletrodus piemajas darzinaa un buus ok, bet daudzivoklu majaam ir savas blusas un tas ir jaizker citadaa veidaa.

ja runajam par moa gadijumu, tu stastu interesanti pasniedzi, it kaa eletrikis (kura darbu es verteju neitrali) izcel un nokaunini, bet latvenergo darbinieku, kura darbiiba vinam vareja beigties ar kriminalatbildibu palaid garaam.
labaak pastasti vairaak kaa tas vis saakas nekaa beidzaas, lai tauta zin savus varonus un zin kaa nevajag dariit. ir jabut loti apdavinatam, lai ievadsadali atstatu bez nulles   ::

----------


## moa

Pašu ievada sadali jau nē, tur jau nulle bija. Aizejošam kabelim uz kāpņu telpu bija nost.
Es pats esmu elektriķis, taču dzīvojamo sektoru mans darbs apkalpot nav, tam viņiem ir cits elektriķis.
Tolaik jau nevilka piecdzīslu kabeli, četrdzīslu alumīnijs tikai četri kvadrāti tur aizgāja.
Sākumā gribēju zvanīt un lamāties par tādu nolaidību, bet tad kaut kā pārgāja man, nelepojos ar to.
Man tur gar viņu sadalēm nav ko ložņāt.
Tagad jau vispār ir cirks, lielā plomba priekšā visām tādām sadalēm.
Paši latvenergo tikai var tur ņemties.
Vienkārši novērsu mēslus un gāju savās darīšanās.
Atrast vainīgo montieri jau nebūtu problēma, pēc adreses uz to trīsfazu uzskaiti, kurš izpildija darbus.

Un pat ja tas ir privātai mājai, kā būs, ja vīrelim ienāks prātā rīta rasā basām kājām ar elektrisko zālespļāvēju padarboties, to C16 jau momentā neizbliezīs, ja fāze nokļūst uz korpusu. 
Protams, ja sadalē zeme un darba nulle abas ir uz korpusu, problēma visdrīzāk nebūs. Dubults neplīst parasti, bet ja nu tomēr.
Pie kārtīgas asimetrijas arī papurinās, ja tā nulle ir nost uz sadali. Tad tas mērijuma paņēmiens ar 100W spuldzīti nemaz tik pārliecinoši neskan vairs.
Cita lieta būtu noplūdnieks ja uzlikts, bet daudziem privātiem tas tā var nebūt. Nevar jau paredzēt ko tas privātais tur jūgs klāt. Vainīgs pats lietotājs protams, bet ja zemējuma pretestība par lielu būs...

----------


## parols

nju moon, pashlaik lietojas njemtais no pagaajushvasar paarbuuveetaas sisteemas, feini kaads lohs vadinjus bij arii sajaucis vietaam, tagad nu jau sakaartoti vadi pareizi...  ::  a ja lodeejo piem. taisngriezi un galos pieskaros pie kondensatoriem, reizeem smuki papurina ... ( un tas ir no taa ka lodeeshanas stacijai tak iezemeeta smaile, vairs nebriinos ka bieži lodējot 1 un to  pat cmos saturošu shēmu reti strādā

----------


## JDat

Līdz cmos izsišanai neesmu ticis, bet to ka kutina no lādāmura gala, to es esmu izbaudījis.

----------


## moon

ja lodamura smaile kutina tad tur zemejuma nav vispar.
labaak precizi apraksti situaciju kas, kaa, kur, ar ko, utt

----------


## JDat

Nū vispār.. tā jau ir pagātne.
Kutināja.
Uz serveru rekas nekutina uz mana darba galda kutina. Viena un tā pati šņore aiziet no sadales gan uz serveru reku, gan uz manu galdu.
Paskatījos sadalē. Nullvads un zemējuma vads kopā. Kādreiz domāju kā tā nedrīkst darīt, bet nu labi, lama drīkst. Kontūra ēkai protams nav. Kur tā nulle ir un cik laba nezinu. Pa nagiem nesit un pret ķermeni rāda 1-5 VAC (no rīta viens, pa dienu cits, vakarā vēl cits rādījums). Pieņemsim ka ciešami tur viss. Tad kad man apnika kratīšanas lietas, pateicu ko domāju ēkas saimniekam/īpašniekam. Pats neķēros klāt. Nav mans pienākums. Lai īpašnieks sakārto savas lietas un tad domāsim ko tālāk darīt, jo īpašnieks vilka elektrību telpās. Pēc brītiņa elektriķis/apsargs klāt (dīvains amatu krustojums).  ::  Teica ka nākošajā dienā salabos. Mērīja čakarējas līda pie kārbām ne ko atrada.Kur bija problēma? Elementāri! Nozarkārbā elektriķis kaut ko bija salaidis matos. Ar otro piegājienu atrada kurā nozarkārbā bija matos salaists. Ilgi ķimerējās. Sataisīja.

Tagad strādāt var. Tikai ko darīt ja pazudīs nulle ievadā? Kaut kā neomulīgi paliek, kad par to domāju.

Nulles pazušana ir avārija, bet ko darīt? Vajadzētu kaut kam izsisties nafig, ja nulle pazūd, jo avārijas stāvoklī esošu elektropiegādi nevienam negribās ekspluatēt.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Lai nenokautu kādu vārīgāku komponentu ar šādu lodāmuru, nācās ieviest atdalošo transformatoriņu pēdējam. Lieks krāms, lai nēsātos apkārt, bet stacionāri darba vietā tāds trafiņš neko nemaisa.

----------


## moon

ir tada slimiba ka neizlidzinaats potenciaals starp zemeem, nullem , radiatoriem, metala konstrukcijaam, utt. ar to ir gruti ciiniities lokali, un ar to visbiezaak slimo vecas majas ar daudz dazadaam komonikacijam un protams bez centralizeta zemejuma kontura kopnes jeb precizi saucas potencila izlidzinashanas kopne. kamer visi inzeniertiikli nebuus pieslegti shai kopnei, tad pa maju vares samekleet visadus brinumus, viss biezaakais protams potenciaals starp rozetes nulli un radiatoru.

----------


## ddff

Te ir pilsonji, kas orienteejas elektriibaa, kaa lasu. Aatrais jautaajums - vai vienfaazu skaitiitaajam nulle iet cauri, jeb to var paraleeli njemt no sadales? Ar domu, ka uz skaitiitaaju novelku vienu nulles vadu no sadales, bet uz patereetaajiem velku citus vadus no sadales.

ddff

----------


## guguce

...bet fāzi caur skaitītāju? 

Pirms gadiem 25 skaitītājs man tādā slēgumā apstājās (atceros uz nulles arī bij drošinātājs), 
Bet pa jaunam tas neko neietekmē.

----------


## moon

taa var dariit, jo nulle ir vajadziga tikai prieksh sprieguma spoles.
uzstadot stravmaini var arii fazes vadu nelaist caur skaitiitaju  :: .

----------


## marizo

Vienfāzu elektroenerģijas skaitītājs GEM 21.lpp.
Pa manam liekas, ka tas neko neietekmē.

----------


## Didzis

Tam gan nav nekāda sakara ar zemējumu, bet klasisku mehāniskā skaitītāja griešanās ātrumu var regulēt ar potenciometru no dzīvokļa. Skaidrs, ka nestāstīšu kā  ::  . Visi tie varianti, kad "strāvu ņem no radiatora" ir vienkāršs ārprats un pilnīgs tehnisks analfabētisms. Ja godīgi, tad neredzu pilnīgi nekādu jēgu nodarboties ar elektrības zagšanu, jo salīdzinājumā ar siltuma rēķiniem un citiem komunālajiem maksājumiem elektrības rēķins ir vienkārši smieklīgs. Ja jau nevar elektrību samaksāt, tad jāiet uz mežu būdiņā dzīvot pie skalu gaismas. 
Ja par zemējumiem unālodamura potenciālu, tad Reineke Fuchs pilnīga taisnība- jālieto atdalošais transformātors. Darbavietā tā nav pilnīgi nekāda problēma.Man vesali divi stāv. Viens uz lodāmuru, bet otrs uz aparatūru, kuru taisos remontēt. Bez atdaloša transformātora tak impulsa barblokā nav ko darīt. Grābstoties gar to var momentāli beigt dzīvi baltās čībiņās zem trijām saujām smilšu  ::  . Atdalošais transformātors jau pilnīgi neko nemaksā. Ņemam jebkura unificētā melnbaltā TV tīkla transformātoru TC180 un salsēdzam sekundāro tinumu tā, lai tas dod 220V izejā. Ar 180W jaudu jau sen diezgam jebkuras aparatūras iebarošanai, bet melnbalto TV var atrast katras mājas bēniņos. Nezinu, kapēc cilvēki tos tur ir uznesuši, laikam gaida veco laiku atgriešanos  ::  , bet nu tā manta vēl dabūnama pilnīgi par velti.

----------


## Tārps

Nu ir jau vēl daži atpalikuši nostūri, kur var tos skaitītājus spokot, bet pamatā, visi jaunie skaitītāji daudzus , no tiem oriģinālajiem paņēmieniem izslēdz. Nevajag arī aizmirst, ka nu jau vairākus gadus Latvenergo ir obligāta TP kontrolskaitītāja uzstādīšana un kontrolēšana. Latvenergo ir speciāla analīzes nodaļa, kas kontrolē un salīdzina visu, attiecīgajam TP pieslēgto abonentu patēriņu summu ar kontrolskaitītāju. Ja starpība pārsniedz noteiktos zuduma procentus, tiek veikti pasākumi to noskaidrošanai un novēršanai, ieskaitot monotoringa aparātus. Tādēļ ar niekiem nav vērts nagus smērēt. Ja nu vienīgi ņem pa īstam un pazūd miglā.
     Ja vēl kāds grib gremdēties nostaļģijās, tad izlasiet šo pieredzi http://www.electrik.org/news/article14.php

----------


## ddff

Elektrikji,

kursh man var pateikt kaads izskataas un kaa saucas izstraadaajums, uz kura jaamontee 1faazu skaitiitaajs (mehaniskais)?
Sapratu, ka tas ir plastmasas gabals, kas skruuvejas pie sienas ar dazhaam skruuveem, viena obligaati zem skaitiitaaja, utt. Uz taa pasha objekta arii monteejoties pikolo droshinaataajs.... Mans elektrikis nometis plakjenes un devies uz Australiju, tad nu pasham jaatiek centros.

ddff

----------


## parols

nesaprotu nafig te par skaitiitaajiem ieliida. skaitiitaajam un zemeejumam nav iipashi nekaa kopiiga :@

----------


## kaspich

> nesaprotu nafig te par skaitiitaajiem ieliida. skaitiitaajam un zemeejumam nav iipashi nekaa kopiiga :@


 maisu galvaa un randinjsh Tukuma Statoilaa?  ::

----------


## Tārps

Tas ir skaitītāja dēlis. Pareizi esi sapratis, ka no plastmasas pēdējā laikā. Skrūves stūros un nav jābūt zem skaitītāja. Skaitītājs pats stiprinās gan ar tādām speciālām skrūvēm, kuras normāli ārā neskrūvē, bet atbrīvo un iebīda skaitītāja garenajos caurumos u.t.t.. Uz skaitītāja dēļa var būt izvietoti drošinātāji, bet parasti tos lieto no skaitītāja aizejošajai fāzei. Pirms skaitītāja mājas (dzīvokļa) ievadā ierīko drošinātāju (sauc arī par pikolo), kuram jābūt noslēdzamam ar Latvenergo plombi. Ja tas būs kūstošais, tad katru reizi, kad to izsitīsi, sauksi Lat... un maksāsi par plombes maiņu. Tādēļ ļoti vēlams uzstādīt automātslēdzi kastītē, kur plombu uzliek kastītes apakšējam vākam, lai nevar piekļūt vadiem, bet slēdža rokturītis paliks pieejams. Ja pats pirksi automātu, tad pērc "C", tas nostrādā lēnāk nekā "B", kurus parasti liek Lat....

----------


## ddff

Paldies par info.
Taatad, ar pikolo tiek saprasts parasts modularais automaats, kas monteejas uz DIN sliedes?

ddff

----------


## kaspich

> Paldies par info.
> Taatad, ar pikolo tiek saprasts parasts modularais automaats, kas monteejas uz DIN sliedes?
> 
> ddff


 jaa, tikai noplombeets, un peec max I atbilstosh Latvenergo izpratnei  ::  [lai dabuutu to magjisko plombi].

----------


## australia

Privātmāja.
Divos postos izlasīju, ka paštaisītā zemējuma vads jāsavieno sadales kastē ar nulli. Šī darbība taču atkrīt, ja tiek izmantots kaut viens strāvas noplūdes automāts?

----------


## ansius

> Šī darbība taču atkrīt, ja tiek izmantots kaut viens strāvas noplūdes automāts?


 neatkrīt gan...

----------


## Didzis

Noplūdes automāts nu nekādīgi nevar aizstāt zemējumu. Ja godīgi, tad uzskatu, ka noplūdnieks ir vajadzīgs tikai tad, ja mazgājies vannā un reize fēno matus.Tad, ja fēns iekritīs ūdenī, tad noplūdes automats pasargās, bet citādi tie parasti tikai rada problemas. Nu nafig teiksim veļmašīnai vajag noplūdes automatu,ja tās korpuss pareizi iezemāts. Tak pilnīgi pofig,ka kāds slapjums tiek uz kontaktiem un sākas noplūde uz korpusu. Strāva izžāvēs mitrumu un saimniece i nepamanīs, ka bijušas problēmas, bet kā stāv noplūdes automāts, tā fig veļu izmzgāsi  ::  . Datora korpuss un citas elektronikas korpusi vienalga"kutinās nagus" ir vai nav noplūdes automats, bet kā tos sazemē, tā problēmu nav. Vārdu sakot, bez zemējuma iztikt nevar un noplūdes automāts to nevar aizstāt.

----------


## australia

Es nebiju domājis aizstāt zemējumu. 
es domāju - ko jūs pīpējat, kad sakat, ka zemējums ir jāsavieno ar nullvadu.

vai tad šāds nav normāls mājas instals?

----------


## Tārps

Pareizs jau pareizs, tikai 0 caur slēdzi laist nevajag. Jo mazāk kontaktu un pārejas pretestību 0 vadā , jo labāk un drošāk. Sevišķi, ja nulli izmanto arī zemēšanai. Slēdzi nulles vadā liek tikai dažos gadījumos. Kā spilgtākais no tiem ir elektriskās plīts pieslēgums.

----------


## kaspich

klau, nu jau gan.

protams, sleedzi ABOS vados.
ja atsleedz, tad atsleedz.
1. gadaas kljuumiites [reti], kad pa 0 tomeer padod faazi;
2. hvz, kur veel taa 0 lle ir piesleegta, slodzes gadiijumaa taa vairs nav 0 [slodze var buut kaiminjiem, kopeejas 0 gadiijumaa uz taas paraadaas U].

par to 0=gnd te jau bija monologi [te gan bija jaafiltree, jo gadiijaas arii pilnigu dumumu lasiit]..

----------


## ddff

Kas notiek, ja LE pajoko un pa melno draati padod L2 ?
Taapeec arii staasts par to, ka ja ir kontuurs (labs, straadaajoshss kontuurs), tad ir veelams pie taa piesiet arii nulli.

ddff

----------


## moon

Nee

----------


## kaspich

vo, nahrena taada aktivitaate no nejeegu puses? bljac, ku paarliecvinaatam jabuut, lai veel ziimeejumu ar dumumu liktu..

----------


## moon

tikai tadam idiotam kaa tev var ienakt tadi slimi murgi kaa shie 



> protams, sleedzi ABOS vados.
> ja atsleedz, tad atsleedz.
> 1. gadaas kljuumiites [reti], kad pa 0 tomeer padod faazi;
> 2. hvz, kur veel taa 0 lle ir piesleegta, slodzes gadiijumaa taa vairs nav 0 [slodze var buut kaiminjiem, kopeejas 0 gadiijumaa uz taas paraadaas U].


 es nezinu kuraa vietaa tu esi savu 3 klashu izglitibu guvis, bet aizver savu muti un nerunaa par lietaam par kuraam neko nejeedz.

----------


## Tārps

Student, nelec uz ecešām !!! Še Tev adrese http://www.bleea.lv/adm/uploads/6_RTU_uzsk_2010.ppt , un atver, un izlasi, un apskati !!! Tie ir valsts noteikumi un ja nepat\ik šī valsts un viņas noteikumi, tad jādodas uz lidostu.

----------


## bbarda

> Kas notiek, ja LE pajoko un pa melno draati padod L2 ?
> Taapeec arii staasts par to, ka ja ir kontuurs (labs, straadaajoshss kontuurs), tad ir veelams pie taa piesiet arii nulli.
> 
> ddff


 LE nemēdz jokot bet gadās ar viņiem kļūdīties,otrs uz nulli neliek automātu jo īslēguma gadījumā var izslēgties tikai nullei automāts un pārejais paliek zem sprieguma,ja ar šito lietu iet tik grūti tad Tukumā vairākas reizes gadā Novadu Zinību centrā notiek elektriķu kvalifikācijas atjaunošanas kursi,kursus vada A.Trankalis.

----------


## ddff

Es neko neteicu par droshinaataaju nulles vadaa. Tikai uzskatu, ka ir labi pievienot nullvadu pie kontuura, ja taads ir. Savukaart, ja kontuura nav, tad nevajadzeetu vienot nulli un zemi kopaa.

ddff

----------


## bbarda

> Es neko neteicu par droshinaataaju nulles vadaa. Tikai uzskatu, ka ir labi pievienot nullvadu pie kontuura, ja taads ir. Savukaart, ja kontuura nav, tad nevajadzeetu vienot nulli un zemi kopaa.
> 
> ddff


 Sorii.

----------


## next

> Student, nelec uz ecešām !!! Še Tev adrese http://www.bleea.lv/adm/uploads/6_RTU_uzsk_2010.ppt , un atver, un izlasi, un apskati !!! Tie ir valsts noteikumi un ja nepat\ik šī valsts un viņas noteikumi, tad jādodas uz lidostu.


 Linki uz dokumentiem ir apsveicami bet ja tajaa tikai viens teikums uz apspriesto teemu attiecas tad to tad arii vajag ieposteet.
Buusi tuvaak pie tautas un ljaudis tev paldies teiks.

----------


## guguce

Privātmājai
[attachment=0:3nrfmu1s]SADALE.GIF[/attachment:3nrfmu1s]
labots.

----------


## Tārps

Nu galīgs sviests. Nevienu ieejas automātu ar tam cauri laistu nulli neplombēs un pie sprieguma Latvenergo neslēgs. Zemi caur noplūdes automātu nelaiž !!!   Vajag palasīt tur tajā linkā uzmanīgāk. Tur ir teikts gan par nulli, gan par ieejas drošinātājiem, gan par uzstādīšanas augstumu, gan par vadu šķērsgriezumu un galiem.Pie tam , ja taisa to skaitītāja vietu no jauna, tad nav obligāti vilkt klāt divas nulles : ienākošo un izejošo, jo tās jau tāpatās savienotas uz vienu klemmi ieejā, bet jaunajos skaitītājos arī pārvienojums uz ieejošo un izejošo.

----------


## guguce

Runa jau ir par korektu zemējumu, 
tāpēc jau gaisvadu līnijas aizsardzībai būtu jāatslēdz abi vadi (zibens vai kādas fāzes nokļūšana nullvadā). 




> Energostandarts nosaka prasības elektroenerģijas komercuzskaites ierīkošanai starp sistēmas operatoru un elektroenerģijas lietotāju, ražotāju vai citu sistēmas operatoru.
> Energostandartā apkopotas galvenās prasības elektroenerģijas uzskaites komponentu – skaitītāju, sadaļņu, mērmaiņu u.c. izvēlei.
> *Šī energostandarta normas, pusēm savstarpēji vienojoties, var daļēji vai pilnīgi aizvietot ar citām.*

----------


## ddff

Tavaa bildee to risina nullvada pievienoshana pie zemejuma.
Un zemaajuma vads neiet caur nopluudes automaatu, tikai faaze un nulle.

ddff

----------


## guguce

Kāds ļaunums ceļas no nullvada caur automātu? 

Daudzdzīvokļu blokmājā nedrīkst - tur daudz dzelžu un trubu.
Bet ja pa gaisu iet kilometrs ar vadiem?

----------


## marizo

Manas personīgās pārdomas:
Pirmā bilde ar skaitītāju nākusi no jaunā resursa DZM, fizikas kurss 12.klasei.

Ja prezentāciju pieņemam par pareizo variantu, tad:
1. Uzskaites sadalnes vadojums jāizpilda TN-C-S sistēmā..
2. Darba nullvada savienojums nedrīkst būt pārtraukts, tas nedrīkst būt savienots caur skaitītāja pieslēgspailēm.
3. Sadalnē jābūt uzstādītām PE un N kopnēm.

Jaunās (un ne tik jaunās) sadalnēs ir tā, kā 1., 2. un 3. punktā.

Ņemot to vērā, vistuvāk prasībām atbilstošajam pieslēgumam ir moon. Ar niansi, ka nullvadu nesavieno caur skaitītāja pieslēgspailēm.

Redzēts, ka galveno slēdzi izlaiž. Tas paredzēts, lai varētu nepieciešamības gadījumā ātri atslēgt spriegumu. Ja uzskaites sadalne ir ārpusē, bet sadalne ar atsevišķajiem automātiem iekštelpās - to vajag.

----------


## parols

ok boju doomaajis kaa izveidot korektu zemeejumu.... , bet nju ok teema aizgaaja...
btw. tiem DZM matereaaliem drooshi var uzschuraat, mhm. daudz vareetu par vinjiem izteikties un cilveku kompotenci...  ::  labaak kaada PSRS graamata

----------


## moon

PSRS labaak nee, jo tur daudz kas ir novecojis, bet labi vardi ir dzirdeti par ''Правила устройства электроустановок (Пуэ). Издание седьмое.''
pats diemzel neesmu lasijis , jo tik brivi es nelasu krievu valodaa, bet tiem kas speej, tad tiem iesaku to arii palasiit, ja ir radushies ar eletrodroshibu saistiti jautajumi.

----------


## bbarda

> Runa jau ir par korektu zemējumu, 
> tāpēc jau gaisvadu līnijas aizsardzībai būtu jāatslēdz abi vadi (zibens vai kādas fāzes nokļūšana nullvadā). 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Energostandarts nosaka prasības elektroenerģijas komercuzskaites ierīkošanai starp sistēmas operatoru un elektroenerģijas lietotāju, ražotāju vai citu sistēmas operatoru.
> ...


 Ja zibens nokļūst vados tad nepasargās ne automāti ne pārsprieguma aizsardzība.Derētu palasīt par lokizlādi.Un uzinot par izmaksām kas jāizgāž lai uzstādītu privātmājai pārsprieguma aizsardzību pāries jebkāda vēlēšanās  to iegādāties.Beidziet liet vienreiz tās muļķības par noplūdes automātiem,tos uzstāda ūdens sildīšanas iekārtām un vanasistabām un sadzīvē nemēdz citur likt. N ar PE savienojas tikai āra sadalēs kur ir zemes kontūrs,iekš telpās nekur vairs nesavienojas(izņemot daudzīvokļu namus).

----------


## guguce

Ir bijis gan zibens, gan ar loku ir dabūts,   ::  
tāpēc pret tādām lietām izturos uzmanīgi. 
Zemējums pasargā un pārsprieguma aizsardzība arī pasargā, 
pret divām fāzēm jau pavisam labi!

----------


## ddff

> Manas personīgās pārdomas:
> Ar niansi, ka nullvadu nesavieno caur skaitītāja pieslēgspailēm.


 Sheit Tavas domas ir par 180' atskiriigas no LE domaam. Un starpiiba ir tajaa, ka tas ir vinju bizness, nevis Tavs  :: 
Ja ienaakosho nulli pa taisno laidiisi sadalee un peec tam no sadales atvilksi vienu vadu uz skaitiitaaju, tad piesleedzot/atsleedzot sho vienu vadu skaitiitaajs grieziisies/negrieziisies. Tas tamdeelj, ka peec Oma likuma jaudas apreekinaashanai vajadziigs gan spriegums, gan straava. Otro nodroshina straavas cilpa ar piesleegumu L-in, L-out. Savukaart, pirmajam ir nepiecieshams L-in, N piesleegums. Ja Tu vari iespaidot kaadu no shiem piesleeguma punktiem, tad LE montieris rauc pieri grumbaas un atsakaas atziit par labu esam.

ddff

----------


## marizo

ddff, es saku to, ko esmu redzējis. 
Ja manas domas tā atšķiras, tad kādēļ āra uzskaites sadalnē ienākošais un izejošais nullvads ir savienots uz N klemmes, no kuras arī iet vads uz skaitītāja N? /Un visa sadalne aiz caurspīdīga plombējama vāka, lai ddff neienāktu prātā nullvadu atvienot/

----------


## ddff

Ja tas ir zem plombes, tad ir pilniigi vienalga vai N vadi savienoti skaitiitaajaa, vai blakus tam. Es biju sapratis, ka Tu domaa ienaakosho N vadu palaist uz ieksheejo sadali un no taas atpakalj uz skaitiitaju.

ddff

----------


## marizo

Pārpratums.

----------


## bbarda

> Ir bijis gan zibens, gan ar loku ir dabūts,   
> tāpēc pret tādām lietām izturos uzmanīgi. 
> Zemējums pasargā un pārsprieguma aizsardzība arī pasargā, 
> pret divām fāzēm jau pavisam labi!


 Ja nav slinkums tad pastāsti kā ir dabūts ar loku,personīgi vienu vienīgu reizi esmu redzējis kas tai brīdī notiek un tā sekas,tapec gribētos tavu stāstu dzirdēt.

----------


## ezis666

No mazjaudīga HF loka man izdega pirkstā caumurs pilnīgi nemanot, kad pamanīju bija par vēlu, ilgi dzija

----------


## guguce

Tas notika sen, kad biju jauns un … krievu armijā. Mani – elektromehāniķi no ''Impulsa'' 
iedalīja vienā kara bāzē pie sakarniekiem un elektriķiem (daži cilvēki), gandrīz brīvais režīms   ::  
 Kas tik tur nebija! 
 Bet nu pie lietas. 
 Pirmais loku uzrāva mans pārinieks. 
Mehāniskajās darbnīcās bija telpa ar el. sadalēm (sausa, gaiša, samērā klusa). 
Roku augstumā maza hermētiskā 3 fāzu sadale ar kloķi sānos. Tur jāpārbauda ienākošās fāzes. Es stāvu līdzās.
Čalis paņem ~ 40W kontrollampu, pieliek vienu galu pie kastes korpusa un ar otru sāk bakstīt ienākošā kabeļa galus pie slēdža.

Viens – deg, otrs – deg, trešais – loks! Lampiņa nokrīt, loks beidzās (varbūt izsita 
drošinātājus otrā galā). 
Cilvēkam seja, rokas apdegušas, un nekā neredz. Apmēram pēc stundas sāka ko 
redzēt. Izārstējās, bet brillēs iedzīvojās. 
Un sāka lietot indikatoru ! 
Man nosvila tikai skropstas un uzacis vienā pusē. 
Citi mēģināja teikt, ka lampa likta starp divām fāzēm, bet tā nebij. 
Gaisma kā zibenim – dzeltenbalta, tikai pa visu plānu.

----------


## guguce

Otrajā reizē es biju pie autoceltņa ''КРАЗ'', kuram ir savs 3-fāzu ģenerators, 
bet šoreiz tas bija pievienots ar ~7cm resnu mīksto kabeli pie sadales. 

Auksts ziemas vakars, gaismas jau ieslēgušās. 
Celtnis savu darbu padarījis, bet kaut kas noticis: nevar braukt prom jo nenolaižās ''strela'', kāds metrs pietrūkst. 
Celtņa vadītājs ''dembelis'' (respect)   ::   no Ukrainas staigā, pīpē un nervozē. 

Pārbaudu - lielajam palaidējam neiet cauri 1. fāze. 
Apstākļi spiež. 
Ideja kā māja, bet vispirms jāizmēģina.

Atrodam ~ 20cm garu, pacietu izolētu vadu. Saliecu U veidā.
Rokās cimdi, vads paņemts dūrē un savieno uz īso nodegušo palaidēja kontaktu. 
Es saucu, lai mēģina un … liels uguns. 

Attopos  metrus 3 – 4 no celtņa un nevaru saprast – kā es šeit nokļuvu (es taču biju pie celtņa), cimdu rokās nav, galva dulla. 
Celtņa vadītājs saka, ka es esot aizlidojis. 
It kā nekas nesāp – esmu iekritis kupenā, tikai plauksta drusku, meklēju cimdus.
No vada nekas nebija palicis pāri, bet pāri plaukstai un pirkstiem stiepās tā sadegšanas pēdas. 
Bij jāārstējas.

----------


## bbarda

Panem smalkas virpas skaidas un iesvied jaudas sadal'e un tad redzesi k'ads ir loks.

----------


## guguce

?

----------


## JDat

man te stulbs jautājums gadījies (lai atgriestos tēmā): kādi mēdz but zemējumu slēgumu veidi? Pirms atspārdiet mani par jautājumu, izlasiet vikipēdiju. Kādu izmantot privātmājā, kādu deviņstāvenē, kādu ierakstu studijā, kādu tūringā. Tas pats par noplūdes automātiem.

----------


## JDat

sorry, nokia e52 sūkā, nevaru ielikt linkus. Use google.  ::

----------


## JDat

emm, rekur linki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earthing_system

Kaut kā es nemanu ka zeme tiek savienota ar nulli klienta galā, ja ir savs zemējuma kontūrs. Varbūt kapitālistiem ir savādāki uzskati par zemējumu ne kā mums.

Ak jā, kas ir noplūdes untomāts un kāpēc tika izgudrota tāda ne vienam nevajadzīa figņa?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Residual-current_device

Es protams neesmu ne kas elektroinstalāciju lietās (tā teikt pulnīga nulle), bet man ir aizdomas ka te ir vairāk par vienu elektriķi Vasju (šajā topikā), kas taisa brīnumus ar zemējumu un nulli.

----------


## Didzis

Nē. nu principā jau zemi ar nulli var galvenajā sadalē tīri fiziski nesavienot, bet kāda jēga? Ja zemējuma kontūrs  ir ar mazu pretestību un nullesvada atkartotais zemējums arī ar zemu pretestību, tad tak vienalga abi šie gali ir savā starpā savienoti, tikai caur zemīti pa kuru staigājam, nevis ar normālu "peremičku" sadales skapī   ::  . Zemējumu ar nulli savieno lai palielinatu aizsardzības drošumu pret lažām pienākošajā elektrotīklā un ja kāds no zemējumiem "pazūd". Nu nepārbauda tak neviens regulāri  privātmājā zemējuma kontūru. Veēl savienojums galvenajā sadalē izlīdzina poetenciālu starp nullesvadu, visam trubam mājā un to pašu zemiti pa kuru staigajam. Guļot vannā un grābstoties ap nesazemētiem krāniem parasti bišku "purina". Vispār jau interesanti, kapēc vairakos forumos paceļās zemējuma problēma. Tai pašā building forumā arī regulāri tiek spriests par zemējumu. Būtībā tak tur viss ir elementāri Laikam jau tā cilvēki iekartoti,ka ilgi un gari spriedelēs par lietu bez kuras lampiņas  deg un veļmašīna  mazgā, bet būs par slinku lai iedzītu dažus "laužņus" zemē   ::   .Man savā mājā iekārtot zemējumu aizņēma kādu stundu, jo bija neizmantota akā zemē iedzīta truba. Vajadzēja tikai piemetināt pie tās 10mm dzelzs drāti un tālāk to savienot ar galvenās sadales korpusu(sadales skapis vēl no krievu laikiem). Nav te ko spriedelēt, vajag rakt un dzīt dzelžus zemē  ::

----------


## moon

tu saac jau braukt atkal auzaas, wiki linkaa ir noraditas vairaakas zemejumu sistemu principiaalaas shemas, bet sheit tiek vairaak apspriestas praksee pielietojamaas shemas, kuras protams nedaudz atshkiras.
peec maniem uzskatiem nopludes automati ir labi un vajadzigi tikai vietaas, kuraas ir paaugstinata bistamiba, bet citadi tie nav vajadzigi. dzivoklos vienigaa vieta, kuraa to vajadzetu, tad taa ir vannasistaba.
nopludes automata darbibas princips - salidzina plustosho stravu fazee un nulle, tikliidz rodas atshkiriba (dala stravas no fazes vada nopluust uz zemi pa citu celu nevis pa nulles vadu) taa uzreiz notiek atsleegums.
nopludes automata darbibas principa arii ir viens no iemesliem kapec nulle ar zemi jasavieno ievada sadalee, pirms visiem nopludes automatiem.

----------


## abergs

Nu nezinu, ko var cepties uz 6 lapām un braukt virsū Vasjam...
Būtu LE visi tīkli sakārtoti, lūdzu!
Bet dzīvojam realajā LV. Ja pasūtītājs skarīgs un spējīgs samaksāt, var taisīt zemējuma kontūrus un likt noplūdes
automātus pēc visiem noteikumiem. Bet ja gadījies "santīmu pisējs" (kā tas parasti arī ir) top visādi brīnumi.
Paši darītu kaut ko par velti (nu labi - pusvelti)?
Tā kā SORRY...  ::

----------


## JDat

ar noplūdes automātiem panesās, jo tev viens izteicās, ka tā ir, nafig, nevajadzīga lieta.

Demējums un drošība tas ir labi, bet mani tajā pat laikā interesē arī tāds zemējums kurš ir "tīrs" n traucējumiem. Cik nav dzirdēti stāst par foniem ierakstu stucijās un mākslinieki tur vadu mutē, kamēr raksta vijoli lai nav fona. Kur tur problēmas sakne, neesmu iedziļinājies, bet ir iz aizdomas ka problēma ir ne tikai sliktā aparātu savienošanā, bet arī zemējuma problēma (kaut vai tā neesamība). Te arī radās leģenda par par paalmā ierakto zapiņu, pie kura pievieno antenas kabeli. Zapiņa galā gan ekrāns, gan centrālā dzīsla pie zapiņa pievienota. Aparāti galā (3 tāvs vai tml) atnāk tas koaksiālais kabelis un pie aparātu statnes pieslēdz tikai centrālo dzīslu. Nu tas tā hipotētiski. Ienākošo nulli neaistiekam lai tā nak tikai tur pat kur fāze, respektīvi aparātā uz trafiņu un ne kur citur. Sapratu, ka šitāda padarīšana ir TT zemējuma shēma no wikipēdijas. Paredzēta telekomunikācijām utt lai izslēgu nulles vadā esošus trokšnus (kaimiņa metimāno aparātu). Lai nav pārsteigumu vajag noplūdes automātus. Tas viss tikai teorijā. Dzīvē savādāk.

Rezumē: ja vajag drošu zemējumu taisām kā Didzis stāsta (normāls zemējuma konturs sadalē savienots ar nulli). A ja vajag specifiku, tad lai kompetenti un pieredzējuši (nevis vasja vai latvenergo) onkuļi dara savu darbu.

----------


## Tārps

Tur tais informatīvajos doc. varētu būt arī atšķirība no LV. Ir valstis, kur darba nulle no trafa jau nāk atdalīta no zemējuma - tas ir : 5vadu sistēma jau no paša trafa. Tur ne tikai nevajag, bet pat nedrīkst savienot sadalēs nulli ar zemi. Ir citas valstis, kur nulle vispār nav zemēta, bet izolēta no zemes (arī pie trafa). Mēs dzīvojam LV, un mums ir tā kā ir. Neskatoties uz esamību EU, Latvenergo ir paziņojis, ka 5 vadu sistēma no trafa ir par dārgu un viņi to ierīkot tuvākajā laikā pat netaisās. Vienīgais izņēmums ir tie tīkli, kur lietotāja robeža ir jau pašā trafā, un tad lietotājs (uzņēmums) var pats izlemt, vai vilkt 5 vai 4 vadu sistēmu no paša trafa.

----------


## JDat

Saskaņā ar Tārpa teikto sanāk ka iekš LV ir vai nu TN-C (daudzdzīvokļu mājas , ja zeme nav nodegusi) vai TT (privātmājās) zemējuma sistēma. Pie tam aiz praktiskās drošības TT shēmā praktiskais Latvietis uzliek peremičķu starp nulli un zemējumu, lai iegūtu papildus drošību gadījumos ja lokālā zeme paliek "slikta".

----------


## moon

TT netiek nekur ipashi pielitota latvijaa, jo tai ir buutisks trukums kontuuru ir atsevishki japrojektee un peec buvnieciibas javeic merijumi, lai parliecinatos, ka zemejuma konturs atbilst prasibaam un pildiis savu tiesho funkciju aizsargaas cilveku no sprieguma un tas privatmaju saimniekiem kaa tresho kaaju vajag.

visbiezaak var sastapt TN earthing system un to paveidi, manaa saimnieciibaa ir TN-C un TN-C-S , jo visas apakshstacijas ir manas un vienigie zemejumu konturi ir apakshstaciju konturi un gribedams es savadaku sistemu nevaretu izveidot  ::

----------


## bbarda

Te Latvijā jaunajās sistēmās tika spiests uz to ka nulle bij jāvieno ar zemējuma kontūru āra sadalē,bet iekšējās sadalēs ne.Iemesls tāds ja gara līnija tad nulle induktivitātes rezultātā zaudē savu nozīmi,domāju ka te esošie nopietnie elektroniķi to ļoti labi sapratīs.JDat minēja par skaņu studijām,par fona trokšņiem,savu laik kad biju Microstep elektronikas labaratorijā redzēju kā viņi bija atrisinājuši to problēmu,telpā zem linoleja bija noklāta parastā saimniecības folija un savienoti ar zemējuma kontūriem ēkas ārpusē.Gan jau dažš labs atceras ko nozīmēja uzlikt mikrafonam garu parasto neekranēto vadu.

----------


## Didzis

Ja pareizi izveidots zemējums, tad ir pilnīgi vienalga ir vai nav sadalē zemējums savienots ar nullesvadu. Pa zemesvadu principā nedrīkst plūst nekada strāva, bet ja nav strāvas, nav traucējumu skaņu iekārtām. Ir tak tik pzīstama situācija,kad mikrofons "kutina" lūpas. Krievu blice Pesņari kādreiz pat ūsas esot uzaudzējuši lai miķi nesit pa lūpām.  Pie pareiza zemējuma un, ja tas savienots ar nullesvadu, nesitīs ne mikrofons, ne arī ģitāras degs. Tas vienkārši nav iespējams, jo visi potenciāli ir izlīdzinatu un neviens statīvs pirincipā nevar sist pa nagiem. Cita lieta, ka zemējuma praktiski nav nevienā kultūras namā. To nu es zinu točna, jo gana daudz esmu braukājis pa tiem. Nebūtu korekti ekranēšanu ar foliju salīdzināt ar zemēšanu. Tā jau ir pavisam cita štelle un citas tehnoloģijas, bet ekrānam vienalga jābūt obligāti sazemētam un tā spriegumam pret nullesvadu obligāti jābūt ar 0V potencialu.

----------


## bbarda

Piekrītu Didzim,bet par foliju minēju nevis kā zemējumu bet fona trokšņu un kropļojumu novēršana laboratorijā no apkārtējiem  traucējumiem.Jau minēju ka to redzēju Microstep,Bratislavā.

----------


## Obsis

Mērīšana ir ļoti vienkārša: ielaid caur kalibrētu pretestību kādu nelielu strāvu un mēri par cik izmainās zemes potenciāls.

----------


## JDat

K\a jau rakstīju:



> Un kā noteikt kur jābūt noplūdes automātam un kur nevajag?

----------


## bbarda

Noplūdniekam jābūt uz vanasistabu un apkures sistēmu,(veļasmašina,boileris,vanasistabas apgaismojums un rozetes)citur nav īpaši lielas nozīmes viņiem.

----------


## JDat

Un vannasistabā nebūs nebūs tāds mitrums lai izsistu, bet trimmerim pagalmā būs? Hmm, Hmm, Hmm...

----------


## bbarda

> Un vannasistabā nebūs nebūs tāds mitrums lai izsistu, bet trimmerim pagalmā būs? Hmm, Hmm, Hmm...


 Būs mitrums bet liek lai srāva netiktu tur kur nevajag tikt.Trimeri parasti gan ir ar dubultizolāciju,ja šaubies apskaties uz uzlīmes jābūt kadrātiņam un vidu mazāks kvadrātiņš..Vanasistabā jābūt hermētiski noslēgtam apgaismojumam.

----------


## JDat

Es neuzprasos un nebraucu augumā. Es izglītojos uzdodot dumus un uzvedinošus jautājumus. Ja jau trimmerim dubultizolācija, tad kāpēc būtu jāsit ārā noplūdes automāts. Pie vecā teva pirti ir 12V 60W lampiņa ar kvēldiegu pirtī. Fāteris uzlika, kad būvēja. Tas elektrodrošībai. Trafs, protams, atrodas sausā telpā. Tagad ir moderni lietot LEDus. 12V ledus vannasistabā un apgaismei nevajag noplūdes automātu. Veļasmašīnai nav dubultā izolācija?  ::

----------


## bbarda

Veļasmašīnai ir tenis,vismaz manai LG apzīmējumā nav ka būtu dubultā izolācija.Agrāk 12v apgaismojums bij prasībās,tāpat bija aizliegts akās lietot 220,tagad drīkst ar atiecigu aizsardzības kategoriju.nav runa par sūkņiem bet tai brīdī kad cilvēks atrodas tajā.Es neuztveru kā uzbraucienus.patīkami dzirdēt ka tas ir izglītošanās nolūkos,jo ir lietas ko skolās nemāca bet iemācās tikai dzīvē un praksē.Trimeris var sākumā sist ārā jo uz kolektora (kapara lameles) uzkrājas aprasojums un pirmajā brīdī var izsist noplūdnieku.

----------


## moa

Teikšu ā ir, ar trīsdzīslu zemetu vadu, sitīs laukā pat ja vadam izolācija kaput. Tas viens. Lai Tu nedomātu ka esmu noplūdnieku aizstāvis, neesmu, bet, pa šiem gadiem, kamēr tas jau pie mums ir ienācis, neviena man zinama dēļ tā agregāta nelaimes gadījuma nav, ja vien tas ir korekti bijis pieslēgts.

----------


## bbarda

Nebūtu slikti ja par to korektumu arī daudz vairāk cilvēku saprastu.

----------


## moa

Un jā, drīzāk pat ne aizstāvis, vairāk paļāvīgais, kas man tīri personīgi nepatīk ļoti.
Ehh. tiešām atzīšos, nav neviens nopldnieks gadījies izpreparētā veidā.
Parasti izjaucu visu kas ir nobeidzies, tas jau kā standatrs, bet nunav nopldnieks trāpijies līdz šim.

----------


## bbarda

> Un jā, drīzāk pat ne aizstāvis, vairāk paļāvīgais, kas man tīri personīgi nepatīk ļoti.
> Ehh. tiešām atzīšos, nav neviens nopldnieks gadījies izpreparētā veidā.
> Parasti izjaucu visu kas ir nobeidzies, tas jau kā standatrs, bet nunav nopldnieks trāpijies līdz šim.


 Tu esi tikpat glups kā es uz preperēšanu.

----------


## moa

Nu beidz!  ::  Man jebkuru jaunieviesumu izpreparēt ir drīzāk goda lieta. Ir iemesls tam, šefs mums tādas īpatnejas pieejas.
Laiki kad es dzīvoju līdzi krievu Radio ir pagājuši, to neaiztiksim labāk, tagad jau ko uz galda noliek, tam operāciju.  Nu jā, materiāli citi, štrumi ar(ar to grūtāk, netic), bet tendence un fiškajau no tā nemainās.

----------


## bbarda

Savā ziņā es esmu bijis  riktīgs lohs,man bija atdoti izjauksanai nokautēti cnc moduļi dažadi,izjaucu un izmetu,nesen tikai pieleca ka varēja reaminēt.

----------


## moa

> Nebūtu slikti ja par to korektumu arī daudz vairāk cilvēku saprastu.


 A ko tad tur īsti, uz paša noplūdnieka jau ir korekti uzzīmēts. 
Bet nu ok, vienfāzes slēgumā gan fāzi gan nulli (bet ne zemi) laiž cauri noplūdniekam.
Ja noplūdnieks sajūt zemi ar vismaz 30mA, tam pēc tā ko uz viņa raksta, būtu pieslegto fāzi (un arī nulli) jāatmet nost.
Ko starp citu tie patiešām izdara, lai arī esmu skeptiski noskaņots gan uz šo gan zibens jeb pārsprieguma aizsardzību.
Laikam mums ir visgrūtāk, oscilogrāfā kad tu saproti videosignālu jau, nu nekādi negribas ticēt, ka zibensaizsardzība spēj nošancēt, apzinoties gaismas ātrumu.
Lai cik arī tas nebūtu jokani(man jau neizskadrojami točna), tomēr tīri uz impulsu spriegumam spēj gan.
EDIT: Ak jā, aizmirsu par trīsfāzu. Atšķirība pašā principā jau nav, cauri laiž gan fāzes gan nulli, tikai fāzes pat trīs esot, kopējo vektoriālo strāvu dos ap nulli.
Vienfāzu variantā ir strāva(kura ir vienāda kā fāzē tā nullesvadā), turpretim trijfāzu ir nullei potenciāls tuvu zemējumam un sasummējot trīs fāzes pēc sinusa, vektoriālais būs un paliks ar vērtību nulle. Nu re, ja sprieguma trijstūris aiziet uzpīpēt, noplūdnieks to zinās kad pie sūdīgākas izolācijas paņemsi rokā to kabeli un saimniekam prasīsi "nafiga neieraki zemē?". Pie kvalitatīva zemeskabeļa izvēles tā visdrīzāk nenotiks, bet pie vecā labā baltā, kuram nav paredzēts gulties zemē vai saulē gozēties, pēc gadiem 4-5 tā būs gan. Nu sausākajā vasarā gan jau ka nē, bet mitrumam pieaugot tā būs noteikti.

----------


## Tārps

Latvijā pamatā ir izplatīti 3 kategoriju noplūdnieki . Tas ir, ar noplūdes strāvu 3 mA - vannas istabām un līdzīgām vietām, 30 mA - lietotāja elektroiekārtām un 300 mA -lielām rūpnieciskām iekārtām un ugunsdrošībai. Ugunsdzēsējs kā atnāk kādā iestādē, tā tūdaļ jautā pēc iespējas atslēgt spriegumu ugunsgrēka gadījumā, bet pietiek viņam parādīt to verķi ieejā, kad viņam vairāk jautājumu nav.

----------


## ivog

Vannas iztabā parasti liek 30 mA, ja vēlas uz visu māju noplūdnieku, tad var likt tos 300 mA.

----------


## Tārps

Varbūt derētu parēķināt, cik strāvas plūst cauri ideālos apstākļos, kā vannas istabā, un tikai tad mēģināt apstrīdēt vispārpieņemtās normas.

----------


## marizo

Netīšām uzgāju linku, kur izpreperēts noplūdnieks un citas lietas saistībā ar elektroinstalāciju. 
(Dažas shēmas, manuprāt, ne visai korektas)

----------


## ddff

Nekorektuma paraugstunda ir Galleria Riiga. Tur katraa staavaa ir dazhi sadales skapji, kuros visos ir nopluudnieki ieejaa un peec tam leerums ar parastiem automaaiem. Laiku pa laikam tas nopluudnieks tiek izsists, viss skapis tumshs, protams, un nevienam nav ne mazakaas sajeegas kas un kaapeec :]

ddff

----------

